

The Turing-roulette Game - paraschopra
http://paraschopra.com/blog/philosophy/the-turing-roulette-game.htm

======
todayiamme
To win the game I think the most interesting deception I could engage in is to
engage in fixed patterns that can be readily discerned by the entity while
making sure that I don't display world knowledge readily.

For example, we could be having a chat and on purpose I would make sure that I
start to loop the same argument in different words again and again for
different stimuli. I will make the deception look like I am trying to look
smart while being painfully limited. I would also make sure that I always
bring up less than 10 topics up for conversation so that it sounds like I am
stuck in a loop. On the other hand I'll make sure that I appear to know
nothing at all about pop culture while pretending to shift the conversation.

If I were a bot creator though I would make sure that I had as complex
interactions as possible. I would use limited code base so I _sound_ like a
human pretending to be a bot, but then I would attach emotional weights and
allow random, unpredictable behavior to come through. So, that feeling of
complexity is felt by the entity.

------
jacquesm
great idea, but this may be a fatal flaw:

> you won’t try to be too-dumb (because you will be caught as an obvious
> deception)

After all if being too dumb is a guaranteed deception then programming a bot
to be too dumb would mean that bot takes the big prize.

~~~
paraschopra
I don't know but probably even the "dumbness" between a bot and a human could
be detected. I don't really know what will be actual dynamics of the
interaction.

If your bot starts making the same "dumb" conversations again and again, it
will start being detected (because after the chat, a human gets feedback via
points whether he was right or wrong).

~~~
jacquesm
Ah, but again we can reverse it, as a human I could do that on purpose too,
and so on. Or am I misunderstanding you and are all the bots to be provided by
the site owners? (I figured from your description that you can sign up with a
bot or as a human).

The Turing test is a brilliant device because it is so hard to create
something that will be able to pass it without actually being intelligent.

~~~
paraschopra
You are correct, you can either provide or a bot or take part as a human. My
argument is that genuine dumbness of chatbots may not be replicable by by
humans. The whole logic of game is that the human who is able to emulate a bot
wins, so if you are successfully being too dumb and go undetected as a human,
you win!

I think I figure your point, and yes the basic assumption is that all bots
should be semi-intelligent. The whole game will become uninteresting if every
just says "ABC.ABC.". I think we need a caveat or eligibility criteria to take
care of that.

~~~
jacquesm
You got it :)

Thanks, it sounds really interesting by the way, I hope that you follow
through on it, I'll definitely participate (with a bot, that's the fun bit I
think).

~~~
paraschopra
Yup, will definitely code a prototype and link up some open source chatbots.

On the other hand, I think being a human participant will be the fun bit :)

------
GiraffeNecktie
Somehow my brain read this title as "Turing Tourette" which also seems like it
might be an interesting mashup.

~~~
jacquesm
I think that's the default setting for many people, it would make
distinguishing them from bots trivial.

